# Alimentación de un DAC



## LauXps (Sep 30, 2009)

El convertidor Digital-Analógico DAC0808 requiere de una alimentación +/-18V, puedo sacar ese voltaje directamente del PIC amplificando una de las salidas o es necesario un circuito a parte? He escuchado acerca del LM317 pero no sé que requerimientos tiene para crear esa "fuente de voltaje"

Graciasss!!


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 1, 2009)

No.. la alimentacion MAXIMA del DAC0808 es de +/-18V, pero la minima es de +/-4.5V, asi que si alimentas tu PIC con 5V y el dac con +5V estas dentro del rango, pero solo faltaria crear la fuente negativa, esa la puedes hacer con un LM7905 o un LM337 siempre y cuando tengas el transformador adecuado, si solo dispones de un voltaje positivo entonces tienes que usar una fuente conmutada para convertir la positiva en negativa.... 

En el foro de fuentes de alimentacion hay varios circuitos que te dicen como convertir una fuente positiva en negativa....


----------



## kingpromaker (Jun 19, 2012)

Hola, estoy trabajando con un DAC08002

http://www.herrera.unt.edu.ar/labmicro/Descargas/DAC800.pdf

Pero solo tengo una fuente, la pregunta es que si a las entradas digitales
estoy seguro que se alimentan con +5volts

pero ahi donde dice en el pin 14 con una entrada de 10v, ok hasta aqui no hay problema
porque en mi fuente tengo 5v, GND, V+, GND, V-

hasta aqui todo bien pero luego en los pines 3 y 13, me pide V+ y V- respectivamente
puedo alimentar V+ con esos mismos 10v?
y las tierras las tengo poner comun?
gracias


----------

